# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Ne razdvajajmo djecu od roditelja

## apricot

8. svibnja ove godine se u Zagrebu obiljezava Dan obitelji (inace je 15. svibnja) . 

Ali ne mogu sve obitelji toga dana biti zajedno. Nečije je dijete u bolnici i jedva čeka da stignu mama i tata. Mogu li oni ublažiti gorčinu lijeka i tamnu noć u bolnici ako ostanu dulje, i još malo dulje... Ako ostanu stalno sa svojom djecom? 

Pridružite nam se u mimohodu na Cvjetnom trgu kojim želimo ukazati na problem razdvajanja djece od roditelja, za vrijeme bolničkog liječenja. 
Neka naša djeca jednoga dana ni ne postavljaju ovakva pitanja - neka to bude nešto što se podrazumijeva. A to im MI možemo omogućiti. 

"Kad te mama stalno grli, znaš da će biti dobro."

----------


## ms. ivy

dolazim makar sjekire padale  :D

----------


## andrea

oko koliko sati će se to događati ?

----------


## ms. ivy

i mene to zanima... andrea, mm me stalno pita zakaj se ne nađem s tom mamom čiji je dečkić isti naš ljubek (jako mu se sviđa bojan).  :D

----------


## apricot

Mimohod će biti oko podne, baza nam je Cvjetni trg.

----------


## andrea

onda vjerojatno dolazimo :D 

misajvi, super da se vidimo, pošaljem ti na pp par dana prije, da se tu ne dogovaramo :D

----------


## pcelica

Super akcija!
Mi smo torturu prošli kad je Nika bila stara 1,5 mj! 
Ne ponovilo se!
Još me progoni kako ju je jedna rospija kupala pod mlazom vode! A ja šutila ko tuka, jer me bilo strah da ne uradi i gore stvari!
Ma ne želim ni razmišljati o tome!

----------


## apricot

pčelice, onda stvarno imaš razloga da dođeš. I povedeš muža, prijatelje...

----------


## pcelica

Ja sam ionako mislila doći (CD), a sad imam dvostruki razlog!
Naravno, Nika i MM dolaze isto. 
Znam puno ljudi sa sličnim iskustvima, sve ću ih probati aktivirati!

----------

Teško da ću hodat s vama, na mirovanju sam, al ako će bit stolica blizu štanda da se sjednem, pokušat ću se dovući...

----------

Dolazim s MM-om i Sunčicom!
O dječjim bolnicama nažalost znam i više nego što bih željela...
Nebrojeno puta su me tjerali već u 18.00 kući iako posjete počinju tek u 16.00!!!
Naime, 8.3.04. mojoj nećakinji je dijag. leukemija, a liječili su je na Šalati. Kako je inače iz Sl. Broda, njena mama je živjela proteklu godinu kod nas u Zg, tako da i predobro znam što prolaze roditelji s bolesnim djetetom.
Puno puta sam vidjela da roditelji dolaze i ostaju i izvan tog vremena, neke su tjerali, druge nitko nije dirao... sve u svemu bilo je kaotično... Ja osobno se ne bih dala otjerati od svog djetata, borila bih se da budem kraj nje pod svaku cijenu... ali moja Ivana nije nikada htjela svađu sa sestrama i odlučila je poštovati pravila. Napominjem da se nisu baš svi držali tih pravila, ali ja mislim da je to potpuno razumljivo kada ti je djete tako bolesno.
Ja ne mogu ni zamisliti da mi je Sunčica u bolnici, kada bi se nešto tako deslo ja ne bih mogla biti doma, makar sjedila u čekaonici.... 
Jako jako je ŽALOSNO da roditelji koji su imali tako lošu sreću još pate i zbog razdvojenosti od djeteta.  O djetetu  da i ne govorim...

----------


## MIJA 32

Dolazim makar još nemam svog malog   :Saint:  no imat ću i zato će buduća mama dati svoj doprinos već sada,zlu ne trebalo  :Wink:

----------


## Bubica

Bravo cure!

Što nas bude više poruka će biti moćnija, malo po malo stvari će se početi mijenjati i to, najvjerojatnije, samo zbog pritiska roditelja...

----------


## casper

Stižem i ja!
Za budućnost   :Wink:

----------


## pcelica

Do koliko traje akcija?
U 12 je Niki vrijeme za spavanje, pa razmišljam ili da dođem sama pa Nika i MM kasnije, ili svi skupa kasnije!?

----------


## apricot

Mimohod počinje u podne.
Cure, zapišite se na topicu iznad (ili ispod?)

----------


## apricot

Cure, evo rute: 
Cvjetni – Preradovićeva – Teslina – Gajeva - Trg bana Jelačića – Ilica - Margaretska - Cvjetni

----------


## Kalypso

...zar nije ovih dana bilo na dnevniku kako je izglasano da mame imaju pravo na bolovanje kad im je dijete u bolnici te da ce troskove boravka & jednog obroka mame biti placane iz zdravstvenog osiguranja?!..

Ili sam opet sanjala  :/  (u zadnje vrijeme imam toliko zive snove da koji put stvarno ne znam sto je san a sto se stvarno zbilo)

----------


## Bubica

Bilo je sinoć. Roditelj ima pravo na dnevni boravak uz hospitalizirano dijete, te, posljedično i pravo na bolovanje za vrijeme bolničkog liječenja. 

No, mimohod ćemo ipak održati jer želimo reći da, osim što podržavamo ove promjene, naša djeca zaslužuju i više - da roditelj bude i dan i noć pokraj njih, da se poštuju sva prava hospitaliziranog djeteta, dani provedeni u bolnici svedu na najmanju moguću mjeru, provode samo nužno potrebni invazivni zahvati, da roditelj bude uključen u sve aspekte liječenja djeteta...

----------


## seni

htjela bih samo pitati, da li se zakon odnosu na oba roditelja ili samo na mamu, jer ako se odnosi samo na mame a ne i na tate onda mi se to cini zaista diskriminirajuce. 
plus sto se moze dogoditi da jedan roditelj iz bilo kakavog razloga bude sprijecen, pa ako je to mama, da li je onda djete prepusteno samoci?

----------


## ivarica

na oba roditelja

----------


## dvornik

Upravo sam danas došla iz bolnice i rekli su mi da ja ne mogu ostvariti pravo na povrat novaca jer zakon nje punomoćan, dobro bi mi došla lova koju sam silom prilika morala ostaviti u bolnici (djete mi je operiralo oba nebesko plava okica), ako mi itko od vas može pomoći komentarom, dobrodošle ste!!!!

----------


## ivarica

odluka ce stupiti na snagu 8 dana od objave u narodnim novinama.

----------


## dvornik

Hvala na infomaciji, pretpostavljam da neće vrijediti retroaktivno, ali se od srca nadam da mi neće u budućnosti zatrebati, ali svakako konačno nešto pametno u našem zakonodavstvu, šteta što je predizborna kampanja, pa kupuju glasove (ali bitno nam je da smo sa svojom  dječicom kad nas trebaju, ko fućka politiku  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

----------

